# Ecobee 4 and C wire



## Runner (10 mo ago)

First post here and appreciate any help

I have install the ecobee 4 for 2 zones in my home in Connecticut and had to add the PEK (power extender Kit) for constant power. So I have done this and all works great!!!

I want to install another smart thermostat at my home in FLA in the fall. The AC and Air handler is in perfect working condition and it's running on a regular thermstat but has NO (C wire). I tested and I can't find a wire shooting 24 VDC.

My Air Handler is in a crawl space about my ceiling in my FLA Condo (weird setup.. I know) and I want to avoid going up there to install the PEK kit for the constant voltage. 

From what I under stand the Ecobee Light OR the Nest E will run with out a (C-wire) using the power from the unit to charge the internal battery when the unit is not running. 

Is that correct.

What I want to do is get the best Smart thermostat that will work with my current system without using the C wire so I can control vie wiFi.

What would you recommend for the best workaround to get this done? what is doable. 

Thank you


----------

